
New Clues Suggest Satoshi Suspect Craig Wright May Be a Hoaxer - kevination
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/new-clues-suggest-satoshi-suspect-craig-wright-may-be-a-hoaxer/
======
geophile
Could Craig Wright be both Satoshi AND a hoaxer? If he wanted to keep his
identity secret, then discrediting himself in this way would be a very clever
way of doing so.

